# dreaded topic smelly sperm



## Lisa1

ok so here is the problem, just rescently after me and OH have sex when I go to the toilet the next day his sperm smells and for a few days after I smell until the traces of all sperm have gone. I shower etc but it seems to be inside.


This has never happened before ever? I really don't think it is his sperm as it doesn't smell at the time it seems to be the mix of him and my cm that reacts and then smells yuck.

I am going to go see the doctor but just wondered had anyone else experienced this? I have googled and it seems to be an imbalance called bacterial vaginosis?

Any ideas how this will effect us ttc?:wacko:


----------



## alli.s

not sure... until you talk to the doctor you may not even have anything! This happens to me but only when i don't use condom with OH if there is condom use then it doesn't happen. I think that if it's happening all the time after sex with condom use then there may be something wrong. I get it a lot but it goes away after a day, i think it's just his stuff...


----------



## mumoffive

i get it all the time. I think its the mix. There was a thread about it. Unless you are itchy or its a funny colour, i wouldnt worry. I have been having this for years and no issues so i think its completely normal.


----------



## Cui

I've had this happen too. I think it has to do with what my husband has eaten recently as sometimes it's super strong and sometimes it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Not that I've DTD for, well.. about 22 weeks now lol.. I found this everytime Ive had sex without condoms! I thouht I just didn't clean well enough after or something lol:blush:


----------



## Lisa1

It's just never happened before:( we have been together for three years. We are ttc and I'm just worried maybe my ph balance could be attacking his sperm now.


----------



## loopylollipop

Lisa1 said:


> ok so here is the problem, just rescently after me and OH have sex when I go to the toilet the next day his sperm smells and for a few days after I smell until the traces of all sperm have gone. I shower etc but it seems to be inside.
> 
> 
> This has never happened before ever? I really don't think it is his sperm as it doesn't smell at the time it seems to be the mix of him and my cm that reacts and then smells yuck.
> 
> I am going to go see the doctor but just wondered had anyone else experienced this? I have googled and it seems to be an imbalance called bacterial vaginosis?
> 
> Any ideas how this will effect us ttc?:wacko:

BV usually smells fishy...often only noticed around time of af and dtd....if it is BV needs treating - simple course of antibiotics. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## lynryli

BV just gets worse and worse and i doesnt just go away, thats when u wash too much!...its stink real bad really really fishy....my OH :sperm: is VERY salty and i can smell the salt after lol


----------



## Lisa1

Yeah I've heard it's good to use natural yohgurt as it helps the good bacteria build up again. Going to see the doc I normally get thrush so it could be an imbalance:( I'm just worried I'm nit creating a nice sperm friendly enviroment:(


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I've had BV, and used probiotics to get rid of it. I don't know if it has any bearing on TTC. The doctors will prescribe a gel like metrogel to address it. BV can be difficult to get rid of, once you have it.


----------



## moochacha

Let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Apparantly.... we are supposed to smell a bit 'off' to deter randy males (not hubbys/b/friends) goes back since time begun!

I smell off for bout a day after we've had sex..never nice but its life i guess lol


----------



## Lisa1

mrsessex said:


> Apparantly.... we are supposed to smell a bit 'off' to deter randy males (not hubbys/b/friends) goes back since time begun!
> 
> I smell off for bout a day after we've had sex..never nice but its life i guess lol


Hahahah thats brill he is marking his territory:haha: I feel like a fence post now lol:growlmad:

I have been taking pro biotic and it seems to be ok now:happydance:although he has been taking it to so maybe nice spermies:flower:


----------



## SRTBaby

Probiotics might help, me and hubby takea cidophilus and bifidus, i use to have yeast infections and never thought of treating DH. Now we both take it and it is great for so many healthy reasons.


----------

